# Doc called today



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

I go in for my laparoscopy March 15. Iam scared to death.







Advice or support? Please keep me in your prayers.  Only thing that Im looking forward to with this is that he's gonna see if my tubes are blocked and try & un-block them. HOPE IT WORKS! (fingers are crossed) Thanks for listening.amy


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Good luck with your lap Amy. I am also trying to get pregnant and had a lap in Nov. 2001. They found stage III endometriosis and removed what they could. I also had a fibroid removed via hysteroscopy at the same time. The good news was that my tubes were clear. The bad news is that I'm still not pregnant and it seems my fibroid has grown back and there is yet another mass on my ovary that may or may not be endometriosis. My body just does not want to cooperate!I really hope it is successful for you and that your tubes are clear. My dr told me a lot of women get pregnant right after surgery or within six months of it. If I can answer any questions about the lap for you, I would be glad to. Good luck!


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

Good Luck!


----------



## sabry (Oct 14, 2001)

good luck


----------

